

What is the most spectacular engineering disaster in the history of mankind? - hepha1979
http://www.quora.com/Engineering-1/What-is-the-most-spectacular-engineering-disaster-in-the-history-of-mankind

======
bonemachine
Hands down, and orders of magnitude worse than any of those listed in the
Quora article:

    
    
      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Gorges_Dam

